# Minox Sports Optics Combo Sale



## gr8fuldoug (Dec 13, 2011)

*Minox Sports Optics Combo Sale*

We came up with a great sale idea for a Riflescope & Binocular/Monocular Combination.
If you buy any new Minox Riflescope:

* ZA-3 3-9x40

ZA-3 3-9x50

ZA-5 1.5-8x32

ZA-5 2-10x40

ZA-5 2-10x50

ZA-5 3-15x42

ZA-5 3-15x50 SF

ZA-5 4-20x50

ZA-5/30 6-30x56 SF*

You can add your choice of a:

*Minox BF 8x25 BR Binocular

Minox BF 10x25 BR Binocular

Minox BF 8x42 BR Binocular

Minox BF 10x42 BR Binocular

Minox MD 8x42 CWP Monocular*

For an additional penny. Yes, that's correct, *add your choice for $.01*. That's one Binocular or 1 Monocular per new riflescope ordered.

*If you'd just like a crazy price on an open box riflescope and do not want to go for the above opportunity we can do that as well.

How about these open box riflescope deals....*

*ZA-3 3-9x40* with either a BDC Reticle or with a #4 Reticle @ *only $269.99*, reduced from $419.00 & $399.00

*#66100 ZA-5 1.5-8x32 Plex* which new is $479.00 for *only $349.99*

*ZA-5 2-10x40* with your choice of *#4 or Plex Reticle @ only $299.99*, reduced from $479.00 new. We also have a couple of the* BDC & XR-BDC Reticle* versions @ *only $329.99*, reduced from $509.00 new.

*#66020 ZA-5 3-15x42 Plex* which new is $499.00 for *only $319.99*

Last, but certainly not least, we have a few of the *#66030 ZA-5 4-20x50 Plex* reduced from $699.00 new down to *only $449.99*

*These prices will not be on our web site so you can do one of a couple of things to buy into one of these great deals.*
1) Call 212-753-5128 and speak with Doug or Neil.
2) Purchase the items above of interest from our web site and in the note area of the order type in "Minox Promotion" and when we process the order we will refund the difference back to your payment method
3) PM me and I can send you a paypal invoice.

*To see our web site please click here* 
Thanks for all your support, it is greatly appreciated.

*As a side note*, I have just opened up an Offshore Fisherman Supply Tackle Shop, * Pelagic Outfitters * with my buddy Chris. Here is a link to the * Pelagic Outfitters Web Site *. 
Have no concerns, I'm still going to be here @ *Camera Land* and Chris will be manning *Pelagic Outfitters*. I will be there on my days off (of course the days I am not out fishing). Please feel free to call Chris @ 631-225-TUNA with any questions on salt water fishing.


----------

